
Show HN: Goment – port of Moment.js to Golang - nleeper
https://github.com/nleeper/goment
======
nleeper
I wrote this library because I've been wanting to learn Golang for a while.
The easiest way for me to learn a new language is to try and port something
from another language, especially something that is well-tested. I've always
enjoyed using Moment.js in JavaScript, so it seemed like a fun candidate
project.

This is my first Go project, so I'd love any feedback on improvements I could
make. Thanks for checking the project out!

